# Tent Recommendation



## Briesh

I am looking for a solid, yet lightweight tent that can be used in all 4-seasons. Hot summers and cold winters. What would you recommend?


----------



## zrooster

The first place I would look to find a tent would be REI.com - 
http://www.rei.com/category/4500001_Tents+and+Shelters
They have their tents categorized by weight class and by seasons. Hope this helps!


----------



## metalbasher

*Real tentage*

If you think you may be staying in the tent for a while and in an emergency, you probably will be, you may want to go a little heavier.

Check out http://www.mandbmag.com/tents/index.html .

I have lived in this stuff for weeks at a time. It is very versatile and tough.


----------



## JeepHammer

I'd like to find a rugged, reasonably priced tent that didn't take two doctorates to assemble!

I though I had a good one, but a recent camping trip coincided with a wind storm that shredded mine...


----------



## hillbilly

Get a good canvas one I know it will be heavier but will last 10 times as long as the vinyl/plastic **** and in cold weather will stay warm with just a candle and body heat.Easily repairable and if you take care of it will stay waterproof.Have stayed in these in snow,sleet,rain and hot weather and will not buy any other junk.You will pay good money for a good canvas but will be spending money well.


----------



## Fn/Form

I have been thinking about tents as an option for someone who is forced to live urban but wants to make decent prep for bugging out or getting out of town for a breather.

I really like the Tipi concept, and Kifaru has some interesting stuff, including tough canvas-like material:
KIFARU HUNTING&MILITARY GEAR

Good stuff by Wiggy's:
Wiggys | Manufacturer of the finest outdoor gear in the world | Sleeping bags | Extreme Cold Weather Gear | Fire Retardant Underwear

Military surplus from Sportsman's Guide, Coleman's Surplus, and others might be an option for a durable, heavy duty tent. I saw a "cold weather" tent at Sportsman's Guide, sizable, double layer. They also have a lot of closeout modern camping tents. Should be plenty of online reviews.


----------



## Canadian

Buy a tarp to hang over your tent. It'll save your tent from wear and tear and will help keep water out of a cheap tent.


----------



## sailaway

*A Good Tent*

I travel with my job, and am sick and tired of motels. I bought a Seria Designs Clip Flash Lite 2 person tent which has served me well for the last 13 years. I wash it once or twice a season and water proof the rain fly then. It is a good 3 season tent and will cost around $180.00. It has helped keep me dry and warm and can be set up in about 5 minutes. It has 2 shock cord poles and 10 stakes.


----------



## Jerry D Young

I can highly recommend the Mountain Hardwear Trango 3.1: Mountain Hardwear: Expedition : Trango 3.1


----------



## Canadian

Any of the more up level tents from Mountain Equipment Co-Op are great.


----------



## AngelReign

HikingForum - A top community, Tent recommendation? 1-person, 3 season I am wondering if you folks may superbly have a recommewndation, have you try this sometimes i think you can find some little information about your topic...

____________________
Pop up canopy


----------



## Expeditioner

Tents are great if part of your strategy is to remain mobile. If you are going to stay in any one place for an extended period of time and do not have a permanent dwelling I would build a shelter and take down the tent so it is ready to go in case you had to go mobile again.


----------



## Preet

Like Canadian also use a tarp over my tent sometimes. I have used a small $20 2-man tent for a few years because it is lightweight and i can put it up in just about 60 seconds. I pull the tarp out from underneath it and throw it over the top when the weather is bad. I stay dry and the tent is still in excellent condition. It might be kind of a give and take decision between getting a heavy-duty tent and have it be light-weight as well.


----------



## sailaway

I have found I stay dryer when I put my ground cloth inside the tent instead of under it. I like the idea of putting a tarp over it. Most tents are so bright and don't look like the surroundings, a camo type cover maybe a good idea, you could have a couple different styles depending on the terrain you will be on.


----------



## Canadian

I use the standard Canadian Tire cheap o blue tarp with the brass eyelets and string it up over the tent. I bet you could find a cammo version if you looked. 

I also go with a smaller tarp as a ground sheet in case the ground gets wet. I also always set up on slightly high ground in a stand of small trees if possible. If you tarp your tent it'll last forever and you just have to buy a new tarp every now and then.


----------



## NoSweat88

*One four person or 2 two person (or whatelse?)*

Here's my question as far as tents are concerned: We're a family of four...6 yr old twins in the mix. Do I go for a four person tent (or maybe 6) or split the weight up with mom and get two 2-3 person tents.

I know it'll be twice the work, but I'm not sure if a "4" person tent would be big enough with kids bouncing off the walls all day and night.

Comments?

NoSweat88


----------



## ZoomZoom

Do you need 4-season or is a 3-season good enough?

I'm a big fan of the Euruka Timberline 4 tent.
A sample link but shop around for best pricing.
Eureka Timberline 4 Tent - Eureka Timberline 4 Hiking Tent

They've been in the field for probably 25 years and are known for their durability, ease of setup and general function. It's the tent the Cub Scouts and Boy Scouts use.

I'd consider a pair of them. It would be tight for 4 people but ample for 2 people + gear.


----------



## NaeKid

NoSweat88 said:


> Here's my question as far as tents are concerned: We're a family of four...6 yr old twins in the mix. Do I go for a four person tent (or maybe 6) or split the weight up with mom and get two 2-3 person tents.
> 
> I know it'll be twice the work, but I'm not sure if a "4" person tent would be big enough with kids bouncing off the walls all day and night.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> NoSweat88


The smaller the tent, the more warmth that stays inside it. I have tried some of those giant tents that take an acre of land to setup and have frozen in the middle of July. I have tried super-mini tents in winter and stayed so warm that I was sweatin' up a storm. The same basic bedding, matress, etc for each sized tent, so, I attribute the warm-factor to the size / material of the tent.

In your case, I would suggest having a least two tents for sleeping and maybe one of those "super-monster-sized" tents for cooking in and having "family-time" inside of. Now, I wouldn't consider leaving my 5yo grandson alone in a tent, for the night, so you and your missus might wish to take one of the twins into the sleeping-tent for the night just to make sure that nothing bad happens, or, if it does - you are prepared for it.


----------



## NoSweat88

bczoom said:


> Do you need 4-season or is a 3-season good enough?
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Euruka Timberline 4 tent.
> A sample link but shop around for best pricing.
> Eureka Timberline 4 Tent - Eureka Timberline 4 Hiking Tent
> 
> They've been in the field for probably 25 years and are known for their durability, ease of setup and general function. It's the tent the Cub Scouts and Boy Scouts use.
> 
> I'd consider a pair of them. It would be tight for 4 people but ample for 2 people + gear.


I think probably 4...I don't think S H'ing TF will limit itself to Spring Summer and Fall.

But this leads me to a really NOOOOOB question...how do you make a 3 season tent a 4 season tent?


----------



## NoSweat88

NaeKid said:


> The smaller the tent, the more warmth that stays inside it. I have tried some of those giant tents that take an acre of land to setup and have frozen in the middle of July. I have tried super-mini tents in winter and stayed so warm that I was sweatin' up a storm. The same basic bedding, matress, etc for each sized tent, so, I attribute the warm-factor to the size / material of the tent.
> 
> In your case, I would suggest having a least two tents for sleeping and maybe one of those "super-monster-sized" tents for cooking in and having "family-time" inside of. Now, I wouldn't consider leaving my 5yo grandson alone in a tent, for the night, so you and your missus might wish to take one of the twins into the sleeping-tent for the night just to make sure that nothing bad happens, or, if it does - you are prepared for it.


The plans are (if we choose the smaller tent) to have Mom with one kid and Me with the other. This is a given. Also, there'll probably be only two tents max.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

The right tent will depend upon what you need to accomplish. If you're living out of one for a week or more you'll probably want something bigger than a back packing tent. When we headed down to southern Nevada a few weeks ago and stayed for three weeks we used a backpacking tent. That's too long in a tent that small and we almost bought a larger tent while we were there. (We would have except we already had two suitable tents at home.)

My recommendation for extended camping/living is to have a larger tent if you're not carrying it on your back. (Or a larger backpacking tent and share the weight like you said already.) It really helps to be able to stand at least part way up and have a little room to move around and store your gear.

Whether backpacking or not, with two small children it would probably be better for you all to share a tent. Again, personal experience speaking here.

Whatever you choose, a lightweight tarp (if you are backpacking) or a heavier but cheaper (and larger) tarp makes tent life MUCH better. In rain or snow it will keep the wet stuff away from the tent and give you more working/play area. In dry weather it will give you shade.


----------



## bunkerbob

I picked up one of the USMC two man tents by Eureka, one advantage to this is that both sides open to control ventilation, also for tactical reasons the fly in reversible, woodland to tan and is made of a light blocking fabric to conceal interior light from overhead aerial observation.


----------



## allen_idaho

I use a quick pitch tent. The downside is that it is a little larger than I used to carry around.

The upside is that I can literally set it up or stow it away in about five minutes. Plus it can sleep 3 people comfortably. I love it.


----------



## sailaway

I don't know how much money you want to spend on a tent, but have you ever considdered a teepee or a yurt?


----------



## allen_idaho

A teepee (tipi) is a good option. My wife is native american so every year I help her family set up about a dozen of them. If you plan on staying in one spot for a while, it would serve your purposes well. 

You can keep a fire going inside. You can fit several people. And the construction time is around 15-30 minutes per tipi. 

The downside is that the tipi poles are very long. You would need a truck with a lumber rack if you plan on moving it around. And it is a very tall structure. It would be a bit difficult to hide. 

The canvas is relatively light and can be folded into the size of a tarp so it isn't as much of a concern. 

I don't know anything about yurts though.


----------



## ZoomZoom

NoSweat88 said:


> I think probably 4...I don't think S H'ing TF will limit itself to Spring Summer and Fall.


OK. _Your profile doesn't have a location so I didn't know if you're in a 4-season environment or someplace warmer_.

My approach is to actually have several tents. If you're in a tent living situation, you never know what could happen. If I was in a location I was planning on staying for more than a day, I'd put up the big tent. Obviously, the bigger it is, the longer it takes to setup and break-down. If I had to leave the area in a hurry, that tent may have to stay. I then have the other, smaller tents so I'm not without shelter.


----------



## NaeKid

bczoom said:


> OK. Your profile doesn't have a location so I didn't know if you're in a 4-season environment or someplace warmer.


If I remember correctly, from NoSweat88's introductory posting, his family is currently located in Florida, but, they have sold the house and is planning to move towards NewYork ...


----------



## NoSweat88

bczoom said:


> OK. _Your profile doesn't have a location so I didn't know if you're in a 4-season environment or someplace warmer_.


Sorry...let me change that. I'm in So.Fl for today, but either upstate NY or west CT by mid-June.

NS88


----------



## TimB

I agree that it depends on what your intended use is- long term BOL tent or temporary and weekend (or week long) camping trips. Before we bought our first camper, my wife and I started out in a tent. 12x12 w/ 2 small children was very roomy in that we were usually fortunate enough to not spend rainy days inside the tent. After the first couple of trips we added a screen room to set up over the picnic table to keep the critters away from the food (and us  ). A couple of bug candles kept the insects away also.
If you're thinking long term and not worried about moving it quickly, bigger is definitely better. :2thumb: The multi-room tents are great and relatively inexpensive. Here are a couple of examples:

Cabela's Two-Room Cabin Tent

Cabela's Family Outfitter Convertible Tent

Coleman Weathermaster 10 Ten Person Tent

Bass Pro Shops

Tim


----------



## Expeditioner

A good 4 season tent for moving around. I like the idea of 2 two person tents.

I would plan on building something more permanent if you plan on staying put in one location for awhile. Need to practice making shelters if you lose the tent.

Recently did a 3 day hike where I slept in a debris hut. Stayed nice and warm despite the cool temperatures.


----------



## NoSweat88

bunkerbob said:


> I picked up one of the USMC two man tents by Eureka, one advantage to this is that both sides open to control ventilation, also for tactical reasons the fly in reversible, woodland to tan and is made of a light blocking fabric to conceal interior light from overhead aerial observation.


This might be the way to go..if it's good enough for the USMC. Is it 4 season? If not, can it be adapted to 4 season?

NS88


----------



## bunkerbob

NoSweat88 said:


> This might be the way to go..if it's good enough for the USMC. Is it 4 season? If not, can it be adapted to 4 season?
> 
> NS88


Here is Eurekas' info on the tent, looks to be 3 season... Eureka! Military Tents: Combat Tent

Oh, by the way here is the definition of 4 season tents... http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-four-season-tent.htm
For winter the poles need to be sturdy enough to support added top load of snow.


----------



## NoSweat88

bunkerbob said:


> Oh, by the way here is the definition of 4 season tents... What is a Four Season Tent?
> For winter the poles need to be sturdy enough to support added top load of snow.


Thank You

NS88


----------



## NotSoFast

Briesh said:


> I am looking for a solid, yet lightweight tent that can be used in all 4-seasons. Hot summers and cold winters. What would you recommend?


I'm partial to the Eureka Timberline series. I've owned one for over 30 years and they have done well. Here is their 4 season version.

Eureka TimberlineÂ® SQ Outfitter 4 - Camping Tents


----------



## headhunter

In the mid-80s I was searching for a tent that: one person could put up
could be used 4 seasons
I could stand to put on my pants
while standing
I called Cabela's and they recommended a tent they didn't sell at the time, a Eureka 6 person outfitter tent. I purchased one and could not be more pleased. A slightly smaller than the floor area plastic tarp under protects from any moisture or "sharpies" I may have missed. A tarp inside allows for quick cleaning and protects the floor from me. Some 12" nails are long enough to hold in most sandy soils as well as penetrating rocky soil. Five adults really fill the 8'x10' size. Rain isn't a problem and it has stood 8" of snow in a nasty CO storm. Make sure you get the aluminum poles.


----------



## Diego2112

Ok, so seeing the topic, I started pricing tents, and well, let's just say that I'm not CURRENTLY able to aquire a good quality tent... I'm not even REALLY able to aquire a CHEAP tent! 

However: I've been using the same method for YEARS with my poncho, and I figured there'd be some info on google about making SOMETHING better than the classic A frame/Leanto Poncho tent with stick stakes and 550 holding it up, ja?

Here's the fruits of my labor!

Alpha Tent

And yus, I WILL be using this method from now on!


----------



## JeepHammer

EUREKA!

Have a 4 year old Eureka tent, made in USA, and I've had EXCELLENT luck with it so far, and we use the CRAP out of it!

Zippers, poles, everything still works the way it's supposed to, and it's been through some pretty serious storms, left up for two weeks at a time, ect.
With no issues what so ever.

I DO recommend you get a 'Floor Saver' when you get the tent!
My floor saver has SEVERAL holes in it, but it's saved the tent floor with no issues.

I dope my tent with bug repellent, and no issues with it attacking the nylon or what ever they are making the tents out of at Eureka.

It's a 9'X9' floor so it's pretty big, and it's 6.5' tall, so I can stand up in it, and most of the tall tents I've owned the poles don't last long.
No problems with these poles, still going strong!

Goes up in about 5 minutes by myself,
Comes down in a little longer since I have to fold/roll everything back up, 
I can't complain about anything, even the internal 'Stuff' netting is in fine shape after 4 years.

No zipper problems, no netting problems, no screen problems, no rain fly problems...
Nylon has discolored a little from mud, bug repellent, sun fading, but that's no big deal to me since I'm looking for the tent to provide shelter not be a fashion statement...

Shopped around, got it for about $100, that's only about $30 more than the 'Wally-World' versions that usually didn't last a full season, so the way I figure it, I'm money ahead after the first year!










Enough room for full size (queen) air mattress, chair, foot locker and more,
Fully closed windows, rain fly covers all but two windows but still allows for ventilation,
Thermal convection cools in direct sun light with rain fly on, 
Heat seems to stay in when not in direct sun light.

I find it VERY comfortable in all three seasons, makes a very good balance between weight and comfort/protection.
Can't recommend Eureka enough if you are looking for something reasonably priced that will work for you.


----------



## tommu56

bczoom said:


> Do you need 4-season or is a 3-season good enough?
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Euruka Timberline 4 tent.
> A sample link but shop around for best pricing.
> Eureka Timberline 4 Tent - Eureka Timberline 4 Hiking Tent
> 
> They've been in the field for probably 25 years and are known for their durability, ease of setup and general function. It's the tent the Cub Scouts and Boy Scouts use.
> 
> I'd consider a pair of them. It would be tight for 4 people but ample for 2 people + gear.


Ive slept in them at 5degf they are 4 boy or 2 man in my opinion 
in that cold weather insulation under you is as important as over you .

we had 1" full length neoprene pads under besides our Zrest.

That said when we broke camp there was still 2 body silhouettes melted in the packed snow

another trick is to boil some water and put it in your water bottle's hot wrap it in some clothing so you don't get burnt and put them at your feet.

tom


----------



## Kathryn

My husband and I used to be part of a medieval reinactment group so we have a beautiful 16 X 16 canvas tent. We have camped in it during all seasons and have always stayed warm. It is not as light as a nylon tent, but is able to withstand the harshness of the snow, sun, and wind. It is now our bug out home, and inserting a heat vent allows us to put our wood burning stove inside to increase the warmth. It does take five very long poles to put up, but we plan to resolve that by using the trees in the area so that we don't have to carry the poles with us.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Just to throw it out.

www.steepandcheap.com is an outlet site for BackCountry.com. They have tents there that they sell at VERY discounted prices.

E.g. ALPS Mountaineering Lynz AL 4 tent - $107.33 Retail is $229 and Amazon has it for about $160.

You have to watch their site as they only sell one item at a time and it flips to a new item about every 30 minutes.


----------

